# Nitrites



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

How do you get rid of nitrites?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

You need to properly cycle the tank to get rid of nitriates........


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Only way to remove nitrites is through water changes. When your tank is cycled the good bacteria (nitrates) will remove them for you.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nerites?:question: That's the snail's name.:lol:

Yep, water changes is the only way to get rid of nitrite.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I THOUGHT nerites were snails. lol


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I got snails on my brain! lol. Just got my olive nerites today!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Twistersmom, I hope you weren't offended. lol


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

ok Well I will just do a water change every other day till they go away. Thank you


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

No, Dramaqueen. As soon as I posted I knew something did not look right, took me a little while to figure it out though. Just did not edit fast enough to keep you from seeing it! lol.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

All of my tanks cycled in about a week after seeing nitrites, so hang in there, you are probably close to having your tank cycled! Your daily water changes are probable going to come to an end soon.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good thing I have a water changer that hooks up to the sink and does all the work. The bucket carring gets hard.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good thing to have.


----------

